# Tablature Critiquing Thread



## kylendm (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't see one of these around and I personally think we should have a songwriting subforum again but this might work too. Basically post tabs you have been writing in guitar pro or similar program and we can critique it. Posting midi files would work too. Posting the actual file though helps with possibly making a suggestion such as adding a note here or "doing this' there. It's much easier showing and listening to what you are talking about than explaining it through words sometimes.

Just put the tab file is a zip and upload it as an attachment. Hopefully this can take off and maybe we could sticky something like this in the future. 

If there is already a thread for this, ma bad. 

I'll go first, this is a song i have almost done recorded and it's in the recording sub forum but I added a bit more too it. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## kylendm (Jan 8, 2013)

Is anyone into this?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think that going straight into a breakdown kinda ruins the flow, I'd do a bit more before going into the breakdown.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I dig a thread like this 
Personally I didn't hear a breakdown at the beginning. I heard an intro, a verse riff, a break, and then the verse riff presumably with vocals coming in.

I think that's some pretty solid songwriting! The riffs are good, the song is flowing, and the structure is clear. Nice level of detail in all instruments.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! Almost finished the full recording too, just gotta finish the vocal editing. But yeah the part after the intro is a verse not so much a breakdown. The only real breakdown is after the chorusy part.

Post your songs guys and I'll crit yours for sure!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 10, 2013)

I dunno, it kinda sounds like one to me. After imagining it with vocals, I can kinda see what you mean. 

But personally, I would have a bit in between the Intro and the Verse.

Still, fucking great writing!


----------



## kylendm (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks man! Do you guys think the part at bar 50 works?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd just go straight into the next bit.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I think it still needed some kind of transition though. Anyway, I hope we could get some more input in this thread. I'd like to hear others pieces.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 19, 2013)

Up?


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 19, 2013)

Wanted and was ready to contribute something, but then realized I only have Tuxguitar, and it can only import GP files, not export tabs as GP files. 


Edit: LOLJK yeah it can, figured out a way. Will add some drums and post soon.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jan 19, 2013)

Hopefully this takes off, this is a good thread idea! 

The transition back into Riff 1 sounds more full if you keep the guitar 3 lead still playing up until bar 20 and cut it off at 21. Also, I think the bar 50 riff sounds better without the lead until the drums kick in at bar 54. 

Awesome writing though man, sounds heavy as fuck! 

Here's mine:
newnewnew.gp5


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 19, 2013)

nikolazjalic and kylendm, your guys' songs were sick.  

I just started actually writing stuff out with tabs and Guitar Pro the other day and this is what I've been working on lately. Obviously this isn't a finished work, but it's what I've got so far for sure. The whole super layered chorus part will probably sound less muddy when I get to properly recording it.

Ibishnarik.gp5


----------



## Acreator (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey kylendm,

Nice work. Cool riffs, nice flow between sections. Nice textural layering with Gtr. 3 and its coupled delay track.

There are two musical parameters that you might consider addressing in this and future compositions: tonal centre and pacing. In particular, injecting variety (contrast) in this two parameters would really strengthen the music.

Tonality (harmony): This entire piece is very firmly rooted on G as a tonal centre. It starts there and never leaves. It doesn't matter what tone collections you use (i.e. scales), whether it's G Phrygian-dominant or G Aeolian or G whatever, we always feel G as the gravitational centre of the piece and this makes the listener zone out after a while. You bring in a little variety at m. 50 by at least giving us an inversion of the tonic chord (G with B in the bass), and hints at the VI chord (Eb), but even here the G tonic still dominates the sound.
Suggestion: try modulating to related (or even distant) tonal centres at certain points in the piece. The second verse/chorus cycle and any bridge or interlude-type section would be likely suspects.

Pacing: Mid-tempo half-time groove all the way through. Yes, this feels great. But the whole time? A quick scan of your drum part will show what I mean: almost every single measure has kick on beat 1 and snare attack on beat 3. Where's the contrast! Vary the groove: double the pace, halve it, whatever. 
It would also help if you occasionally masked a strong beat; pulling the ground from under the texture is a great way to introduce surprise, rekindling the listener's interest. Making a drum or guitar pattern cross over the barline once in a while would make the music feel less blocky. That's a hallmark of progressive metal, take advantage of it!

Hope this helps. Back to composing for me.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh, sure why not.

Not finished. I am "Dudlol" lol.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry guys I've been busy. I'll read the comments tonight and give crits! Awesome that people are starting to contribute. Here's Silence recorded just because too.  https://soundcloud.com/kylendm/silence/s-L76OE

EDIT: I gave a quick listen to all the pieces posted and I'm really digging all of them so I need to give a proper crit for all you guys later!


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 26, 2013)

^ That sounds awesome man!


----------



## kylendm (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the crits so far guys. Especially Acreator damn man that was really in depth and I took note of it all because I totally agree. My drum writing isn't the best. Usually when I finish a song I show my band and we work out parts to be a bit more interesting ect. but yeah I see what you mean by giving the song a bit more variety. I think I'm going to stick to how this one is but I'll definitely keep it in mind. 

So here I go, I'll crit as I go along.

* @Niko *
The intro is cool and I see what you are going for. It's pretty sick and kinda similar to my song.
-Boom was pretty cool I like the main riff. The background guitar is pretty cool too. The only problem I have with it is whenever I hear this scale used what the background guitar is playing is pretty similar to something else I've heard before again and again. Still it's definitely effective in this song. Also maybe giving the drums a triplet feel every now and then might help keep things sounding fresh.

-Bounce I really liked this part a lot. At first I thought the 2/4 was a little out of place but after a few listens it flowed. I actually have another song in the works that has a riff with similar kind of feel.

-Yee I liked a lot too. Not much else to say really.

-ABR Type riff I didn't really get into. I think something other than the triplet chugs would have worked better. Even if it were to have triplets sometimes and maybe another pattern another. And I kind of feel the same way about the breakdown. It just didn't hit me like the other riffs did.

Still all in all this was a sick song and you have some great ideas especially that groove riff. 

*@Jengle*
I like the intro. The only part I have a problem with is bar 8. Instead of ending the three note riff on B ending it on A# the second time would be pretty cool and keep it within the scale. 

-Bar 9-16 I liked the note choices but I really liked the chords at the end. Nice choices! 

-Bar 25-26 I didn't really enjoy personally. Especially that transition thing. It didn't really flow too well but something else might have worked better or maybe just getting rid of 25-26 all together.

The rest of the song is pretty cool. Maybe just a little bit too much going on but I see what you are going for with a huge ballad-esque kind of ending. There were come cool chord choices here too. 

*@Yo*
I'm gonna have to get to yours tomorrow since it's getting a bit late here.

Also Jengle thanks man! And keep posting guys. I'm liking this thread a lot actually. Subscribe to it!


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 27, 2013)

kylendm said:


> *@Jengle*
> I like the intro. The only part I have a problem with is bar 8. Instead of ending the three note riff on B ending it on A# the second time would be pretty cool and keep it within the scale.
> 
> -Bar 9-16 I liked the note choices but I really liked the chords at the end. Nice choices!
> ...



Thanks for the feedback dude! I actually kinda enjoyed the accidental in bar 8  I did just try changing in to an A# and I think either way works. I'll just cross that road when I come to it haha.

And I think after I record it the transition will work better. Although who knows, maybe I will find something better to put there.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 27, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Thanks for the feedback dude! I actually kinda enjoyed the accidental in bar 8  I did just try changing in to an A# and I think either way works. I'll just cross that road when I come to it haha.
> And I think after I record it the transition will work better. Although who knows, maybe I will find something better to put there.


*
*Yeah I don't know, it might have just been me. I'm just sharing my thoughts haha. I totally agree with recordings making things sound a lot different in the end so if you think it works roll with it man you have some cool ideas! *

@Yo
*I liked the intro. It had kinda a KSE vibe at first until the drums came in. The transition from 11-12 worked prefect really and the cleans worked into bar 21 fine too. 21-36 was cool. The only thing I have to say about it was that particular transition at the end works but I think if you rang out that C chord at the end that you play with his F it actually kinda works and adds a little more suspense. 

37-40 sounded off to me at first but I can see how this would work with real instruments. Guitar pro makes the cymbals sound odd when they are all played together. 41-44 is cool. 45-52 I liked but I think if the guitar playing the leads played something a little different. I attached your song with just an idea of a suggestion.

53-56 worked. Decent transition. The riff after was cool. It could be a little more interesting but I think vocals would help it.

I didn't except the part with the seven string haha. I liked it, it had a cool groove to it. Definitely keep that part. Another thing I gotta say is I heard chugs earlier and I think it's cool you didn't use the seven for the chugs where as I know anyone incorporating a seven and a six together in a band would probably lean to doing that. So .

Clean part was cool. Not much to say. Same thing with the 5/4 over 4/4 riff. It was alright at first but I think when the actual chugs came in it was a lot more powerful. I can hear it working when it's recorded though.

Ending the song with the intro riff was a nice touch because that riff interesting. So awesome man. I actually really liked it!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 27, 2013)

kylendm said:


> I liked the intro. It had kinda a KSE vibe at first until the drums came in. The transition from 11-12 worked prefect really and the cleans worked into bar 21 fine too. 21-36 was cool. The only thing I have to say about it was that particular transition at the end works but I think if you rang out that C chord at the end that you play with his F it actually kinda works and adds a little more suspense.



I should add that the drums from bar 5-10 are electronic/sampled drums not unlike periphery's electronic drum sounds. As for why i dont ring out the C chord at the end of the chorusy section - thats because i dont play it live because im lazy  - im using that time there to move my left hand from the regular fretting position to over the top of the fretboard for the two handed tapping that follows (think the position steve vai uses for 'building the church' as a visual reference)



> 37-40 sounded off to me at first but I can see how this would work with real instruments. Guitar pro makes the cymbals sound odd when they are all played together. 41-44 is cool. 45-52 I liked but I think if the guitar playing the leads played something a little different. I attached your song with just an idea of a suggestion.



We are undecided on what the cymbals will be, the drummer will decide that! the tone for the tapping i do is kind of robotic almost, i think i used a phaser+flanger+chorus for a cool effect in a demo i recorded (will post later). you raise a good point about 45-52, but the suggestion you uploaded is damn hard! i will have to review that section. 



> 53-56 worked. Decent transition. The riff after was cool. It could be a little more interesting but I think vocals would help it.



I agree that section is a little standard sounding, but when i showed my other guitarist he INSISTED we keep it so... whatever... 



> I didn't except the part with the seven string haha. I liked it, it had a cool groove to it. Definitely keep that part. Another thing I gotta say is I heard chugs earlier and I think it's cool you didn't use the seven for the chugs where as I know anyone incorporating a seven and a six together in a band would probably lean to doing that.



Thanks  I try to do everything in moderation - especially chuggy stuff thats been beaten to death in the past 



> Clean part was cool. Not much to say. Same thing with the 5/4 over 4/4 riff. It was alright at first but I think when the actual chugs came in it was a lot more powerful. I can hear it working when it's recorded though.



The other guitarist keeps telling me the clean bit sounds like BTBAM, which ive never really listened to... 



> Ending the song with the intro riff was a nice touch because that riff interesting. So awesome man. I actually really liked it!



This is the part im stuck on - the ending. Ive been told its too abrupt of an ending which i agree with... stay tuned

BIG thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 27, 2013)

*@Yo* 

Pretty much agreed with what Kyle had to say. Seven string part was cool. Also agreed that the switching up of the lead part would work well. Kyle's suggestion sounded cool; what also might be cool would be if there was another tapping part harmonizing with that first one.

At 120, it might be cool if there were something ambient or if there were some sort of buildup before that last part at 121.

Otherwise I like the song quite a lot.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 27, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I should add that the drums from bar 5-10 are electronic/sampled drums not unlike periphery's electronic drum sounds. As for why i dont ring out the C chord at the end of the chorusy section - thats because i dont play it live because im lazy  - im using that time there to move my left hand from the regular fretting position to over the top of the fretboard for the two handed tapping that follows (think the position steve vai uses for 'building the church' as a visual reference)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah my suggestion would be a little hard for the second part but you can tap the first part and from the 12-13th fret you can tap slide it. That's how I would do it. BTBAM eh I don't hear it haha and I don't think you would either if you listened to them.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 27, 2013)

kylendm said:


> BTBAM eh I don't hear it haha and I don't think you would either if you listened to them.



I don't really hear it either. I see what he's getting at a little bit, with the moving bass part I could hear it on Colors maybe. It vaguely reminds me of a bit in I wanna say Sun of Nothing. Haven't listened to the album in a while.

Meanwhile, I've a song I'm working on currently. Gonna try to finish writing it/tabbing it out tonight, will post here when I'm finished.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 28, 2013)

This one took a while.  Very Faceless/HAARP Machine/Periphery inspired.

Browne Note.gp5

Edit: I should add, there's quite a few notes that are supposed to be palm muted but aren't as such in the GP file, primarily those in and around the 6/4 section. It would just be quite a pain to go through and apply the palm mute function on each and every one.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Feb 3, 2013)

@JEngel
Awesome job man! I can definitely hear the HAARP and Periphery influence in some of the riffs.

Not really sure about Electro Drum Break. I think it has potential to be a really cool riff, and it would probably sound better recorded, but I thought that riff sounded a bit empty.

Bars 121-134 didn't hold my attention for long. Depending on what you want to be the focus, adding more variation to the drum parts or doing a sort of counterpoint thing with the guitars with ascending and descending parts would spice that part up a bit.

I really enjoyed the melodic part at bars 153-168. I like the way you transitioned into that part by doing that melodic run (151). The first time you introduce the lead (131) it's as if you're planting the "seed" of idea, and when you revisit that lead again at 151 and transition into 153, it's as if the idea has "sprouted". Haha, hopefully that comes across as intended. I don't think 153 would have felt as complete without that bit. Very cool, definitely my favourite part 

Bars 169-172 was a cool little introduction to the next idea but I thought that 173-188 could have been changed. I felt that it didn't quite deliver what 169-172 was setting the song up for. 

Bars 189-208 I also lost a bit interest after a while, it felt very static. Maybe try switching up the note groupings or drum patterns?

I really dug 209-217. That part was just awesome, enough said.

250-end was also cool, that chord idea was awesome and even better when you brought it back and expanded on it.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 3, 2013)

nikolazjalic said:


> @JEngel
> Awesome job man! I can definitely hear the HAARP and Periphery influence in some of the riffs.
> 
> Not really sure about Electro Drum Break. I think it has potential to be a really cool riff, and it would probably sound better recorded, but I thought that riff sounded a bit empty.
> ...



Hey, thanks for the advice and compliments man, will try to integrate in your ideas.  I definitely agree with you on most of this, I want to use this as a building block and add in some more layers to make things more interesting.

For the Electro Drum Break, I just wanted to add that in as an idea for just that measure, as a way to get the tempo change for the next part to groove the way I had imagined, rather than it just be an abrupt shift in tempo.

I definitely didn't plan for that "sprouting of the idea", but I really liked the way that transitioned in to the first solo.  And I'll try and figure something out for that pattern at 173. I like the rhythm of it, but maybe I could try making it a riff with more notes based on the same rhythmic pattern?


The other thing I was thinking I'd wanna change was the transition after the lead at 250. I feel like repeating the same pattern from earlier doesn't let the groove in the chord part hit as hard as it should. Maybe instead put in a couple measure long chord swell, or just go straight in to it after the last note in that solo finishes ringing out? What do you think?


----------



## kylendm (Feb 3, 2013)

I just got my ban lifted so I can finally crit again haha. Sorry about that. I'm going to post another song soon.

Honestly there's not much to really say about the song, I liked it but I wasn't crazy about the electro break. Some parts of the song sound a little empty sounding. Maybe if you had a bass track it would help. I really liked 153 on. It sounded nice and big.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 4, 2013)

Tried putting on an overlapping layer to the electro break part.

Browne Note.gp5


----------



## nikolazjalic (Feb 4, 2013)

Now there's just too much going on in the high register. I think a cool bass line or rhythm guitar part under the main guitars would compliment the riff more. If you want stick with the sitar, having it play a more background part in the middle or lower register could also work nicely. It all depends what you're going for though. It could even sound fine the way it is once you record it.

These are some ideas I've been trying to work into a song, haven't worked on this lately since I'm not sure where I want to go with this one yet. Listening to Silence was actually the inspiration for the first two riffs. 

jan 19.gp5

I'm not really sure what to do after Riff 2 Revisited. I added Cool Lead on just as an idea but I feel like it ruins the flow of the song. What do you guys think?


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 5, 2013)

Alright, I'll try working in more of a rhythm part there. 

I liked what you've got there a lot. 

Treating Riff 2 Revisited as a sort of second verse (since that's where the song starts to repeat itself), I think it'd be cool if there were more variation in Riff 2 Revisited. Just as something to switch it up.

I think Cool Lead can stay actually, I for one enjoy how it flows out of the previous riff. After that, it sounds like it could slam in to some heavy part after that last trailing off note? Just a thought. 

Nice work otherwise though.


----------



## kylendm (Feb 5, 2013)

niko I really think we should be in a band together, we write very similar haha. If you were in the area I would say you should take my other guitarists spot haha. 

@Jengel. Yeah I wasn't really liking the electro break. I think it's really just the guitar part or something. I'd suggest either changing the guitar part or the sitar part because they don't really work together.

@Niko, I really dig your piece. The intro was pretty sick and still grooved even though the time sigs change. I liked Riff 2 and can hear some awesome vocals spicing it up a lot. Chordy was pretty awesome. Bar 40 was perfect for riff 4 which was my favorite part in the song. Cool lead reminds me something ABR would do but I think you were right about it taking away a little bit of energy. It works there but for some reason I feel a huge epic chorus would work great in that particular spot.
------------------------------------------
Here's another song my band is doing. Up until Bar 74 is where I like it the most but I'm deciding whether I like the change of chorus afterwards and also positioning a few parts differently and adding a riff here and there. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 5, 2013)

That song was really cool! I like the part at 65 and what it led in to, it was a nice variation. I think the change in chorus is nice, especially that overlaying ambient part. The textures are nice, and the way it rings out after into the part at measure 90 makes for a cool transition.

I do think another riff here and there might be of benefit, maybe like something notey to end the song? Otherwise, really good song.


----------



## kylendm (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah the main part I want to try and fix is 113 intro 114. Some ideas were either remove the groove riff at 114 and go right into the chorus or add something else in between that makes for a better flow. Still working it about but I think it's been a pretty cool song over all to write.  Thanks man.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the feedback guys! I like the idea of the big epic chorus. I'll probably try something along those lines and hopefully that inspires some more ideas. If I don't find a place for Cool Lead I may just use that for another tune.

@kyle
haha thanks dude, that means a lot. That song was just more or less experimenting and incorporating some ideas I liked from Silence, like harmonizing in octaves and the quick and fast style of breakdown. Unfortunate that you live so far but I would be down to collab on a song 

Anyways, the new song is awesome man! Here's my breakdown:

Intro/Theme - This part is really cool. The intro riff is really solid and starts the song off strong. 

Verse 1 - Possibly my favourite riff from this song. It's quick, fast and heavy and the drums compliment what the guitar is doing really well. I like how you left the drums simple enough so that focus is on the guitars but you used simple embellishments through out to keep the drums interesting.

Chorus - The two guitar parts sounded really good with each other. If anything though, I felt like the chorus might have come on too fast. Since you're dropping the tempo down a lot for the chorus, I think it would be better to have it a bit later in the song. Revisiting the intro riff and then going into a variation of verse that hints at the chorus would sound cool and make the transition and delivery of the chorus sound nicer.

Break - This part sounds tight. The guitar and drums compliment each other very well, and I love the djenty rhythm with the harmonics.

74 & onwards - I'll just put these all these all together because I'd just end up saying the same like 5 times haha. I honestly enjoyed all of it. The transition into the first riff (74-81) was done well, and the delivery hit hard. The chorus variation was also nice, simple but complex enough to where it kept the idea interesting. The delayed guitar part was also a nice addition. I really enjoyed (98-113), it was an interesting idea and the simple switch of the drums and rhythm guitars half way through kept it from getting repetitive. The variation of the verse riff was awesome. I think ending the song with verse riff would work well too.

Wow, that killed some time haha. I'll post the latest song I'm working on tomorrow probably, it's actually supposed to be studying time for me right now


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 5, 2013)

Alright, added more to the break section after what you guys said. I think this a step in the right direction. I would like to keep that original part, as it's fun to play and leads nicely in to the next section IMO. But after your feedback, I like how it's sounding. Definitely more full and interesting. Hopefully this sounds better now, otherwise I might just have to scrap that section or leave the song alone for a while. 

Browne Note.gp5


----------



## kylendm (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Niko! Awesome that you got ideas from hearing my song and thanks for the detailed crit. I'm still working on the song here and there but what you guys heard is the jist of it. Looking forward to hearing your song.

@Jengle yeah I like that a lot better than what it was. Still a little odd for my taste but a lot better for sure. If you like that part then yeah use it man, it's your song haha. Bar 152 on is gold though. I think at bar 188 it could use some sort of lead over top to give it that extra something and make it sound more full.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm writing my first album right now. All in GP6 first. So, I'll be posting some stuff here soon


----------



## kylendm (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome. If you can, export it in gp5 so we can all listen! I know a lot of people didn't make the switch.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

Will do. I noticed sometimes it fails to export depending on what you've got going on. So, I'll also try to provide WAV files exported from guitar pro


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> nikolazjalic and kylendm, your guys' songs were sick.
> 
> I just started actually writing stuff out with tabs and Guitar Pro the other day and this is what I've been working on lately. Obviously this isn't a finished work, but it's what I've got so far for sure. The whole super layered chorus part will probably sound less muddy when I get to properly recording it.
> 
> Ibishnarik.gp5



Wasn't feeling it. Then Bar 24 came along and things got better 

I like that lead that comes in around bar 152. Cool stuff so far man! Going to sound killer when recorded!


----------



## kylendm (Feb 7, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Will do. I noticed sometimes it fails to export depending on what you've got going on. So, I'll also try to provide WAV files exported from guitar pro


Sounds good man!

I think you meant his other song "brown note" since that song doesn't even have 152 bars haha


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Sounds good man!
> 
> I think you meant his other song "brown note" since that song doesn't even have 152 bars haha


Yeah... totally quoted the wrong post


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 7, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Thanks Niko! Awesome that you got ideas from hearing my song and thanks for the detailed crit. I'm still working on the song here and there but what you guys heard is the jist of it. Looking forward to hearing your song.
> 
> @Jengle yeah I like that a lot better than what it was. Still a little odd for my taste but a lot better for sure. If you like that part then yeah use it man, it's your song haha. Bar 152 on is gold though. I think at bar 188 it could use some sort of lead over top to give it that extra something and make it sound more full.





axxessdenied said:


> Wasn't feeling it. Then Bar 24 came along and things got better
> 
> I like that lead that comes in around bar 152. Cool stuff so far man! Going to sound killer when recorded!



Thanks dudes!  

Axxess, excited to hear your stuff! Seconding Kyle's comment about GP5 haha.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got this up, been busy these past few days. This is actually from a collab project between me and a friend. He wrote up to bar 43 and everything after was written by me 
Song 2.gp5

outro and acoustic chords at the end are just ideas I had that I might incorporate later in the song.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 11, 2013)

Everything you've got so far sounds pretty good to me. I 'd when I saw the "MORE CORE!" marker, but I actually thought it sounded pretty good. 

I think like to hear 20-23 repeated one more time before going in to the chord that introduce the melodic part. 

The chill part with keys is a nice break from the intensity that is the rest of the song. The way it transitions in to Theme 2 is cool too. The lead that comes in as this part starts is good; it's somewhat straightforward, but effective, and doesn't overstay its welcome (don't mean for that to sound condescending or anything, I think it's a good thing, leaves the listener wanting more and to keep listening ). Letting the bass take lead for a few bars was nice touch. Very cool.

At 141, I'm trying to decide if I like that it's a bit of an abrupt transition, because it keeps it interesting and builds a sort of tensity, or if I'd like to hear a little more before it goes in to the part at 142. Maybe make it a bar of 4 and have so it's (on the bottom string), 3, 3, then in the new measure, with the same rhythm: 2, 2.

All in all though, very nice song.


----------



## kylendm (Feb 12, 2013)

I dig the intro.

Tremolo was pretty cool.

Intro into melodic was cool as well. I really liked the theme part after that. It kinda starts dying at bar 40. Idk it's kinda bland there. It starts to pickup again at bar 45.

Core was a little generic but I liked it at the same time haha. I wasn't digging the synths though. They do work at bar 74. 

Some chills actually reminds me of something kinda silent hill/28 days later which is AWESOME. I really like the dark atmosphere it was a cool change up.

Some more tremolo was cool and I hear it sounding awesome recorded in my head. Slow chugga I wasn't really digging but it could work.

Wut kinda reminded me of something BTBAM but a bit less crazy.

Loved all of the outro. Awesome piece, there were a few spots I wasn't a fan of and I think it could use some structuring but I liked the gist of it!
----------------
Alright guys get ready for this older piece I did. Whenever I show people they are like "What the actual fuck did I just hear" but in a cool way haha. You'll hear it's a neat song I did a few years ago. Pretty challenging on guitar and near impossible on bass I'd say haha.


----------



## concertjunkie (Feb 13, 2013)

jeez, all these pieces are inspiring... i need to write/compose more in GP as a whole (drums and guitars)

have you all found it easier to start on GP or guitar, or just sort of noodled and came up with material?


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 13, 2013)

I think it's usually easier to start off on guitar. I usually get riffs through noodling, but my favorite riffs of mine just pop into my head and I have to rush to my guitar to figure it out before I forget.  

After watching a Born of Osiris interview where Jason Richardson said he wrote the Behold solo in GP then learned to play it, doing that first sounds interesting. I haven't done anything like that, but it does sound like a good way to challenge yourself. The closest thing I've done to writing in GP first is just to play stuff on guitar and sound it out note by note ridiculously slow, then tab it out in GP to see how it'll sound played to full speed, then practice playing it with all the parts of the song together. 

Since I've started tabbing it out though, I realized I like doing it because it lets me work out harmonies, as well as drums and bass sooner. That way, when I go to record the song I don't have to spend time working out harmonies and bass parts and all the structuring is done.
Also, drum MIDI can just be sent out to Superior or whatever and bam, instant drum track.


----------



## kylendm (Feb 13, 2013)

I write all my music on GP first then play it. A couple of riffs here and there I just figure out. 

Since Im more into production I don't always have a guitar in my hands and I usually have an idea of a riff and I hear the end result all recorded. I write it out, record it, and bam. That's how I work haha. 

No one liked the song I posted above? lol

Also I have a Djent version of "_Hey_, What's Going On" if anyone is interested. It's actually really fuckin cool haha. Happiest djent song you may ever hear.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 15, 2013)

Noice. I listened to "wtf lol" and even though its not really my style I thought the main melody theme was pretty interesting. Nice blend of chromaticism and tertian harmony. And lol @ 28th fret on bass. I suppose you need a six stringer.

I've been writing a solo piece for bass guitar, it's still a work in progress and I'm not sure if you guys would be interested, but I thought I'd stick it here anyways...
E = hf.gp5


----------



## kylendm (Feb 16, 2013)

That was really cool man. Much more creative than anything I could come up with on a 4 string bass haha. 

The only critism I have about the piece is the over use of eighth notes. It's get's a little old as the rhythm never really changes up. Although, part C helps a bit with this since the timing changes. Still, I would try and experiment with maybe some triplets or 16th notes here and there just to make it a little more interesting.

Still this piece is really cool musically and is a nice change from the kind of music I write.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 16, 2013)

Work in progress, thought I'd do something a little more mellow and jazzy, idk.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 16, 2013)

Would love to contribute as 95% of the stuff I write I put on Guitar Pro but I'm just scared someone will steal my stuff, especially as they will see exactly how it's played so how easy is that.. I don't trust people.


----------



## kylendm (Feb 16, 2013)

Record it and put it somewhere. That way is someone does you can call them out.

@Yo_Wattup

The intro reminded me of Floods by Pantera. I really liked it. 

When all the instruments come in I like it but they bend on the G# wasn't really working for my ears haha. I think it's just that Dm6 chord in general that I don't really like but if it sounds good to you then by all means keep it. 13-20 I liked for the most part but I didn't really like the lead parts like bars 14,16, ect. Not much to really say to improve on it but it sounded kinda thin at those parts.

The end is beautiful though, I really like it. The use of the dissonance to make something sound really good can sometimes take a little time. Cool stuff man!

Gonna post my djenty coverish thing of He Man - What's Going On - High Quality (Four Non Blondes) - YouTube 

Oh god, it's posted haha. Happiest djent the universe has ever heard.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 16, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Record it and put it somewhere. That way is someone does you can call them out.



Thanks for the advice. Might go through some old stuff tomorrow and see if I find something worth to post. Now I need to get some sleep. (4:20am )


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 17, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Record it and put it somewhere. That way is someone does you can call them out.
> 
> @Yo_Wattup
> 
> ...



Thanks again for your feedback. Ive recorded 'Anandamide', the tab of which I posted earlier in this thread. I made a few changes, let me know what you think! 

https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/anandamide


----------



## kylendm (Feb 21, 2013)

Sure thing man! 

The recording sounds really cool actually. I wasn't really digging the guitar tone though. The lead tone could sound a bit bigger. Try using some slight delay or reverb. Just a little to thicken it up. 

Anyway lets try and keep the thread alive and with tabs! I know you guys have some more songs!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 23, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Thanks again for your feedback. Ive recorded 'Anandamide', the tab of which I posted earlier in this thread. I made a few changes, let me know what you think!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/anandamide



I listened to the whole thing, didn't think I would like it before clicking, but it was pretty rad. The intro is very catchy but cool, and the overall songwriting is very coherent and well done. My only critique would be the heavy gravitation around the Cmin and Eb&#916; chords that can become very typical in minor key pieces like yours. This can (although this didn't happen to me just now the first time around) cause your listener to sort of zone out, even with all the action going on-- if there's no harmonic surprises. Granted, it sounds like maybe this is the sound -- pop-ish -- that you were going for, and honestly we all fall in that trap sometimes. And there are some great songs that do just that.

Anyways, to keep the thread alive, an actual metal song I wrote (and never finished):


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 24, 2013)

AugmentedFourth said:


> I listened to the whole thing, didn't think I would like it before clicking, but it was pretty rad. The intro is very catchy but cool, and the overall songwriting is very coherent and well done. My only critique would be the heavy gravitation around the Cmin and Eb&#916; chords that can become very typical in minor key pieces like yours. This can (although this didn't happen to me just now the first time around) cause your listener to sort of zone out, even with all the action going on-- if there's no harmonic surprises. Granted, it sounds like maybe this is the sound -- pop-ish -- that you were going for, and honestly we all fall in that trap sometimes. And there are some great songs that do just that.
> 
> Anyways, to keep the thread alive, an actual metal song I wrote (and never finished):



C minor and E flat triangle? Sorry, I'm not great with theory... :S But yeah it is a little more commercial sounding than what i usually write, I mean you gotta have some songs for the crowd in your set sometimes .

As for your tab... I.. don't really know what to say.  It's not really the sort of music I would usually listen to so I'm not sure how to take it, it's interesting, that's for sure.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 24, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> C minor and E flat triangle? Sorry, I'm not great with theory... :S But yeah it is a little more commercial sounding than what i usually write, I mean you gotta have some songs for the crowd in your set sometimes .
> 
> As for your tab... I.. don't really know what to say.  It's not really the sort of music I would usually listen to so I'm not sure how to take it, it's interesting, that's for sure.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



Sorry about that. the delta sign (triangle) just means _major_, and it implies a major 7 (as opposed to leaving it ambiguous as to whether it really is dominant or a maj7)

Hah, yeah Magnesium is a little whack esp. at the beginning, but I like it as one of my own compositions because I was able to make a nice harmony and lead part in that solo section using only the diminished (half-whole) scale, a la Blotted Science (not that I would ever liken myself to a Ron Jarzombek )


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 8, 2013)

To  this thread up, I've got this little thing I've been trying to work on. Noooo idea what should come next though.  I have an idea for another part that will come later in the song, but not immediately after where it currently ends. Maybe a melody/lead part next? 

Slip n Slide.gp5


----------



## kylendm (Mar 15, 2013)

Not really sure either but that was really cool. It was really melodic and I like how you went out of key. Very BOO or Periphery like in that sense.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 15, 2013)

Trying to make the heaviest song I can for my band. It's going pretty well so far.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3602793/4.gp5


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 15, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Not really sure either but that was really cool. It was really melodic and I like how you went out of key. Very BOO or Periphery like in that sense.





kylendm said:


> Trying to make the heaviest song I can for my band. It's going pretty well so far.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3602793/4.gp5



Thanks man! 
As for yours, SO MANY HEAVIES.  What you've got going sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Sebski (Mar 16, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Trying to make the heaviest song I can for my band. It's going pretty well so far.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3602793/4.gp5



That sounds sick so far man. I'm kinda imagining it going into a double bass verse riff kinda thing, if you ask me. But either way I'd like to see where you're going with that.

I'm looking for some feedback on a kinda proggy metal epic thing please if you don't mind. I've recorded it but with shitty mixing so once I get the time to figure out how to mix it better I will do. But as for now, some people have said the ending isn't epic enough basically, so I'd just like to get some more people's views. It's attached in the first post of this thread.

UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Proggy Metal Epic (BTBAM/HAARP Machine-ish) (c4c)

Cheers


----------



## SquirtleSquad (Mar 16, 2013)

kylendm said:


> ...
> I'll go first, this is a song i have almost done recorded and it's in the recording sub forum but I added a bit more too it. Any thoughts would be appreciated!



This song ruuuules. I'd love to write with you at some point. 

Here's a tab I'm working on for an LP of mine.
Icosian - Demo1


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 17, 2013)

SquirtleSquad said:


> This song ruuuules. I'd love to write with you at some point.
> 
> Here's a tab I'm working on for an LP of mine.
> Icosian - Demo1



That was really cool man! I felt like the song flowed together nicely for the most part. I think it'd be cool to hear the circus bridge expanded more, I enjoyed that part a lot. After that, some part of me wishes there was some sort of transition between the bridge and the "cum in my pants" part lol. Other than that though, I really liked the melodicness that that song had, very nice.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 17, 2013)

SquirtleSquad said:


> This song ruuuules. I'd love to write with you at some point.
> 
> Here's a tab I'm working on for an LP of mine.
> Icosian - Demo1



Love this one, very melodic and interesting rhythms.



Sebski said:


> UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Proggy Metal Epic (BTBAM/HAARP Machine-ish) (c4c)



Riff-wise, not really my cup of tea but you can program some mean drums. Love those fills.



And for some reason I can't open kylendm's file.


----------



## Sebski (Mar 21, 2013)

Fair enough, glad you liked the drumming though!

How about this though?
UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Proggy Metalcore-ish, dunno, WIP (c4c)

I think the whole D section is pretty weak, so I'm gonna work on changing that. But otherwise...?


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 21, 2013)

Sebski said:


> Fair enough, glad you liked the drumming though!
> 
> How about this though?
> UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Proggy Metalcore-ish, dunno, WIP (c4c)
> ...



I enjoyed that a lot! I liked how you managed to integrate odd time signatures while still maintaining a natural feel throughout. Like you said, the 7/4 section wasn't as strong as the others, but I think with a little work it could be up to par with the rest of the song. I also liked the progressive edge while still maintaining a metal(core) vibe to it. It was cool how the whole song really built up to that ending solo, really ends the song on a high note.

Not too many other comments other than that. Nice work!


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice, dudes. Everyone's got some really cool stuff. 

I'm currently hashing out harmonies and drum parts, then I'll be able to contribute. I'm really stoked and confident in the piece I'm working on. Hopefully, ya'll n*ggas will dig it, too! haha It's more deathcore influenced with blasts and 5/4 time sigs and a bunch of harmonic minor work with some augmented and occasional diminished. I'm liking it a lot; can't wait to show you dudes.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 22, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Nice, dudes. Everyone's got some really cool stuff.
> 
> I'm currently hashing out harmonies and drum parts, then I'll be able to contribute. I'm really stoked and confident in the piece I'm working on. Hopefully, ya'll n*ggas will dig it, too! haha It's more deathcore influenced with blasts and 5/4 time sigs and a bunch of harmonic minor work with some augmented and occasional diminished. I'm liking it a lot; can't wait to show you dudes.


----------



## SquirtleSquad (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is one of my metalcore songs. The intro and verse riffs are kinda weak but I personally like the chorus and C-part really much. What do you think?

Z85.rar


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 23, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Here is one of my metalcore songs. The intro and verse riffs are kinda weak but I personally like the chorus and C-part really much. What do you think?
> 
> Z85.rar



I like those sections a lot, too. Like you said, some more variations in the verse riffs would be good. I think some sort of transition before the last chorus might be of benefit too. 

I really enjoyed all the melody and energy in that song though!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 23, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> I like those sections a lot, too. Like you said, some more variations in the verse riffs would be good. I think some sort of transition before the last chorus might be of benefit too.
> 
> I really enjoyed all the melody and energy in that song though!



Someone actually took time to listen my song?  The verse is very repetitive but I find it really difficult to change riffs in a complete song. The last chorus could have some transition but on the other hand I think the one bar it has actually fits really well.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 23, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Someone actually took time to listen my song?  The verse is very repetitive but I find it really difficult to change riffs in a complete song. The last chorus could have some transition but on the other hand I think the one bar it has actually fits really well.



Yeah, upon second listen I think that one bar transition is pretty fitting.  As for the verses, sometimes differentiation can come down to just layering on more complimentary ideas. Not a deal breaker by any means though.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 23, 2013)

Might as well throw this in here. I wrote that first song when I was in 10th grade and all over metalcore so this one is a little more fresh and technical. Tempo and key changes ftw! 

song5.rar

Oh, and it's only about 80% finished so don't mind the ending.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 23, 2013)

I really like your melodic ideas! I definitely hear the progression from that first song. That tempo change transition to the groove at 41 cool as hell. I also enjoyed the addition of the overlapping synths around measure 70 too.

Would be awesome to hear that recorded.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 23, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> I really like your melodic ideas! I definitely hear the progression from that first song. That tempo change transition to the groove at 41 cool as hell. I also enjoyed the addition of the overlapping synths around measure 70 too.
> 
> Would be awesome to hear that recorded.


Thanks! I've been wanting to record it but first I would just have to finish it. Now I have the motivation thanks to you.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 29, 2013)

I can't play the file. Guitar pro won't open it.


----------



## Necropitated (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey I'm new to this thread, so I wanted to share my ideas. 
I just started to write for my solo-project. So here is my first idea.
The transition between the 2 riffs and the ending is just a filler. 
I'm trying to write something with that progression. Riff 2 could be
too fast to play, soo yeah ^^.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/Fire.gp5


----------



## nikolazjalic (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry I've been pretty inactive lately, schools been keeping me busy and I've been focusing more on producing electronic music. Here's what I've been working on recently:

New Song 100BPM.gp5


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 6, 2013)

kylendm said:


> I can't play the file. Guitar pro won't open it.



If you meant mine then no wonder, I forgot to convert the Tuxguitar file into a GP file.

Edit: Here's the GP5 file: http://205.196.123.36/fwicnextzkig/9rlea50sb4dmjew/song6.rarhttp://www.mediafire.com/?9rlea50sb4dmjew


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 6, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Hey I'm new to this thread, so I wanted to share my ideas.
> I just started to write for my solo-project. So here is my first idea.
> The transition between the 2 riffs and the ending is just a filler.
> I'm trying to write something with that progression. Riff 2 could be
> ...



YES you joined the thread, that song sounds super cool. Your riffs are sick, I checked out your stuff when you put that .zip file of tabs up in the HAARP Machine thread.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 6, 2013)

nikolazjalic said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been pretty inactive lately, schools been keeping me busy and I've been focusing more on producing electronic music. Here's what I've been working on recently:
> 
> New Song 100BPM.gp5



That sounds pretty awesome, will be cool to hear it with drums. I like the layering you had going on there at measure 18.


----------



## kylendm (Apr 11, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Hey I'm new to this thread, so I wanted to share my ideas.
> I just started to write for my solo-project. So here is my first idea.
> The transition between the 2 riffs and the ending is just a filler.
> I'm trying to write something with that progression. Riff 2 could be
> ...


That was sick man. Loved it. That riff did seem a bit nuts though haha.


----------



## Sebski (Apr 14, 2013)

Fat-Elf: I quite liked your song man, I was getting some Periphery vibes up until the melodic chorusy section. That was also one of my favourite parts of the song, wish it was explored a bit more. I enejoyed those chord sequences from bar 71-79, until the cheesy chorus kinda thing came in. The rest of the song was a bit hit or miss, wasn't quite as what came before unfortunately. Still enjoyed it though man.

Just wanted some feedback on some older projects of mine. Thinking of carrying on with either.

UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Progressive/Post-Hardcore WIP(c4c) - so far just an intro, but every time I come back to writing more for this, I never know what kind of feel the section it leads into should have.
UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - New Progressive Post-Hardcore WIP (c4c) - something kinda odd for me, dunno if it sounds good still so I don't know whether to come back to the intro at some point later or just change it in the first place.

And here's just another proggy metal song I wrote and recorded last year using my own tuning that would be cool to get some views on now again.
UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Proggy Post-Hardcore WIP - using my own tuning(c4c)


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 15, 2013)

Ultra Vapor.gp5

hello, new to this thread! This tab is still a WIP (the main concept is there) with another guitarist I started jamming with not long ago, and wanted to gather any constructive criticism for this piece

thanks!


----------



## Rustee (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's something I've been working on.  Not quite done yet.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/94300764/Disarray.tg


----------



## Necropitated (May 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, I recorded that riff, so here it is. Getting the clarity in those chords is kinda hard, since I'm new to recording. I recorded the second riff in half speed and then edited it. I wanted to know how that sounds and to get it that clean I would have to practice it for hours xD.

https://soundcloud.com/dawnofresurrection/short-demo


----------



## kylendm (May 4, 2013)

Haha I just listened to that riff like right before I got on here, figured I'd check the thread and here you have recorded it. Sweet. 

Anyway, the recording is ok but it could use some work. I'd suggest posting it into the* recording studio *area on here to get more feedback on the mix itself. 

@Rustee 
I'd listen to it but I can't import TG into guitar pro.

@Concertjunkie
You have some cool ideas, it starts kinda like a post hardcore kinda sound and then works into some heavier stuff. Some notes are a bit too obviously out of key in the solos. The riff that starts at bar 52 was my favorite, it had a pretty cool groove to it.


----------



## Necropitated (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, can you recommend a beginners guide or something like that for mixing?
I think for a demo it's ok and I didn't spend too much time on it. I actually wanted to record my solo for the guitar messenger competition but I still have to practice it xD.
Anyway, you can expect more music from me soon ;-) I even found a singer (growl/shout) who'd be interested. He said he wanted to do some vocals on that demo.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

Haven't been here in a while but I came up with a riff that I kind of like, it's called riff sigma.

It's a bit barebones at the minute, more of an etude than anything, but I was hoping you guys could give some feedback or even vague/general suggestions on how to expand it; or suggestions to keep it similar.

Anyways, thanks in advance for any feedback.

@Necropitated: I think the recording where you sped up the riff afterwards was pretty good! It didn't sound very artificial at all, although the mix seemed to be lacking some bass, and I would add a tad more mids to the guitars as well as roll off some of the reverb on the drums and try to make them punchier. But I would suggest, like kyle said, to take to to the actual recording studio section.


----------



## concertjunkie (May 10, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Haha I just listened to that riff like right before I got on here, figured I'd check the thread and here you have recorded it. Sweet.
> 
> Anyway, the recording is ok but it could use some work. I'd suggest posting it into the* recording studio *area on here to get more feedback on the mix itself.
> 
> ...





thanks for checking it out!
yeah, the solo was written early on and was there as a placeholder until i wanted to work on it more  but im finding the most damning part for me is bar 125 (see the updated link)

i want to figure out how to bring in this last part without rushing into it. I'm open to suggestions...

ultra v8.gpx


----------



## Ginsu (May 11, 2013)

I wrote (or rather, am writing) this song for a solo project of mine that's supposed to span four albums, each consisting of songs conveying locations related to the four classical elements, and this will ideally be on the first one, "Soar", which as one might infer from the name is the Air album.

I really don't think it's all that good, but maybe someone else will like it. It's also unfinished, but so are all of the other songs on the album, and I wanted to share it. I included both GP5 and Midi files.

I will gladly accept constructive criticism, as I'm not particularly good at composing, despite what I might like to believe.


----------



## concertjunkie (May 11, 2013)

Ginsu said:


> I wrote (or rather, am writing) this song for a solo project of mine that's supposed to span four albums, each consisting of songs conveying locations related to the four classical elements, and this will ideally be on the first one, "Soar", which as one might infer from the name is the Air album.
> 
> I really don't think it's all that good, but maybe someone else will like it. It's also unfinished, but so are all of the other songs on the album, and I wanted to share it. I included both GP5 and Midi files.
> 
> I will gladly accept constructive criticism, as I'm not particularly good at composing, despite what I might like to believe.



ginsu, thank you for sharing that
i just listened to it, and i really enjoy your layers. Guitar Pro has a tendency to make multiple layers sound too cluttery, but yeah, there were a lot of cool ideas and grooves in there that i will try to create something new with 

ill have to listen to it again to give constructive criticism, but in any case, i enjoyed that!


----------



## Ginsu (May 11, 2013)

concertjunkie said:


> ginsu, thank you for sharing that
> i just listened to it, and i really enjoy your layers. Guitar Pro has a tendency to make multiple layers sound too cluttery, but yeah, there were a lot of cool ideas and grooves in there that i will try to create something new with
> 
> ill have to listen to it again to give constructive criticism, but in any case, i enjoyed that!



Layers are an obsession of mine. I don't think I've ever written a song with less than eight. XD Thank you, I very much appreciate you taking your time to listen.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 11, 2013)

Ginsu said:


> I wrote (or rather, am writing) this song for a solo project of mine that's supposed to span four albums, each consisting of songs conveying locations related to the four classical elements, and this will ideally be on the first one, "Soar", which as one might infer from the name is the Air album.
> 
> I really don't think it's all that good, but maybe someone else will like it. It's also unfinished, but so are all of the other songs on the album, and I wanted to share it. I included both GP5 and Midi files.
> 
> I will gladly accept constructive criticism, as I'm not particularly good at composing, despite what I might like to believe.



I like the outro and the soft part in the middle of the song but some of the faster and technical parts sound a bit cacophonic to my ear. Try to concentrate on them in future.



AugmentedFourth said:


> Haven't been here in a while but I came up with a riff that I kind of like, it's called riff sigma.



Really like this one. Would sound awesome on real instruments.

@concertjunkie: Can't open the file. Cursed .gpx files.


----------



## kamello (May 12, 2013)

@Ginsu: Holy shit, everything works together so well, Im loving it. Only modification I'll do to it would be to accentuate more the chugs at bar 66 (think about something like sec 0:40 in TesseracT's Concealing Fate part Five) for a more intense feel


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 12, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> I like the outro and the soft part in the middle of the song but some of the faster and technical parts sound a bit cacophonic to my ear. Try to concentrate on them in future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I decided to record that one, even though I'm not sure if it's finished or not 

Riff Sigma (&#931


----------



## concertjunkie (May 13, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> I like the outro and the soft part in the middle of the song but some of the faster and technical parts sound a bit cacophonic to my ear. Try to concentrate on them in future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




attached is the gp5 version
did a lot of cleaning up and work on it this weekend, pretty stoked for how it turned out thus far


----------



## kamello (May 15, 2013)

listened to a few more files here, God, I feel so bad as a writter


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 15, 2013)

concertjunkie said:


> attached is the gp5 version
> did a lot of cleaning up and work on it this weekend, pretty stoked for how it turned out thus far



Wtf? I still can't open it. Can someone else?


----------



## kamello (May 15, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Wtf? I still can't open it. Can someone else?



nope, in fact, it kinda fucked up my GP until I restarted my laptop  


BTW, I checked your song, loved the SOAD vibe I got in the first riff


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 15, 2013)

kamello said:


> nope, in fact, it kinda fucked up my GP until I restarted my laptop
> 
> 
> BTW, I checked your song, loved the SOAD vibe I got in the first riff



What song?


----------



## kamello (May 19, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> What song?



woops, just saw the post, the Metalcorish one  (song 5)


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 19, 2013)

kamello said:


> woops, just saw the post, the Metalcorish one  (song 5)



Oh, well glad you liked it. I still haven't gotten myself to finish it, especially as my 6-string is a "0-string" at the moment.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 19, 2013)

Sebski said:


> And here's just another proggy metal song I wrote and recorded last year using my own tuning that would be cool to get some views on now again.
> UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Proggy Post-Hardcore WIP - using my own tuning(c4c)



Sweet jesus that was amazing!


----------



## kylendm (May 19, 2013)

Here's a start to a song me and my other band are writing. Really digging how the chorus came out. That lead part is pretty difficult to tap actually haha. 

This was one of those kinds of songs where I kinda just woke up with the intro riff in my head. Has that ever happen to anyone else? Like you'll just wake up with some kinda kickass riff in your head, it happens to me all the time and usually how most of my songs are created. Same thing happened with the first song I posted in this thread. The intro riff was something I woke up with in my head.


----------



## JEngelking (May 19, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Here's a start to a song me and my other band are writing. Really digging how the chorus came out. That lead part is pretty difficult to tap actually haha.
> 
> This was one of those kinds of songs where I kinda just woke up with the intro riff in my head. Has that ever happen to anyone else? Like you'll just wake up with some kinda kickass riff in your head, it happens to me all the time and usually how most of my songs are created. Same thing happened with the first song I posted in this thread. The intro riff was something I woke up with in my head.



That was so happy sounding and fun to listen to haha.


----------



## kylendm (May 19, 2013)

haha glad you liked it man.


----------



## JEngelking (May 22, 2013)

Mkay, so I've written this Red Fang/Mastodon/kinda bluesy sludge inspired song. Only thing I'm unsure of is how to transition in to the sped up section. I think the section has a place in the song, I'm just not sure how to lead in to it.  Anywho, here it is:

Stone Chicken.gp5


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 22, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Mkay, so I've written this Red Fang/Mastodon/kinda bluesy sludge inspired song. Only thing I'm unsure of is how to transition in to the sped up section. I think the section has a place in the song, I'm just not sure how to lead in to it.  Anywho, here it is:
> 
> Stone Chicken.gp5



The fast part is very cool. Nice usage of the Zyglrox-tuning.


----------



## nikolazjalic (May 25, 2013)

@JEngel I really dug this piece, it had a cool vibe to it. It was an interesting way of using that tuning. I'm looking forward to hearing the finished version

@kylendm I really enjoyed this one, it has a similar style of riffing as your previous songs but it feels happier. That first riff sounds heavy and kinda jolly. I feel like maybe it repeats too often though? The tapping bit at around bar 33 was really nice too

Here's my main song idea I've been working on for the past little while. I'm indecisive on what to do after bar 44. Tell me what you guys think about that whole melodic bit

may 12.gp5


----------



## kylendm (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm gonna check these out later but I figured I'd give this a bump!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jul 21, 2013)

Sup guys. Usually I don't post things that aren't either finished or at a point that I'm stuck in writing them, but I thought you guys might like this one.

Also, maybe this thread needs another bump 

Friedmann Isotropy.gp5

Or, for anyone who can't open the above...

Friedmann Isotropy.mid

This composition is based off of a bit of a harmonic progression (as will become evident by the lack of melody...) which actually cycles through keys.
Right now I'm not too sure what to do with it, but something should come to me and I'm open to suggestions (most likely involving a melody lol).

The chord progression (_basically_) looks something like this, starting out in E major:

I - iv - V - I - vi - II7 - V7 - i - (bVI) This chord in parenthesis is actually in the successive key, making the 'i' the 'iii' of said successive key.

With more detail: 

Imaj7 (no 3) - iv-7 - Vmaj (no 7) - Imaj7 (no 3) - IV6/5 - V7alt/V (or biii°7) - V7 - bVI6/5 - (bVImaj7 (no 3))

In E:

Emaj7 (no 3) - A-7 - B - Emaj7 (no 3) - A6/5 - F#7b9 - B7 - C6/5 - Cmaj7 (no 3)

So by following this progression, one modulates down a major third, and in this tune I did just that -- and repeated it, arriving back at the original key every 3rd time.


----------



## calves92 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys, here's a song I've been working on for a bit and I'm really liking the direction it's going. It's not finished but I figured I'd get some input from you guys. I guess it'd be considered djent, but I try to incorporate different things. I'm pretty new to writing my own music so I'm still figuring out things about my own style. This is just the drums and main guitar part but I plan on adding bass, ambiance and leads later. Any input is greatly appreciated!

Uploaded the midi instead of the tabs, my bad. Also, I don't know if tux guitar works with guitar pro, but it's what I like to use, and it's also free lol.


----------



## kylendm (Dec 25, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this. It was a cool thread for a while with a lot of neat ideas.


----------



## kylendm (Apr 15, 2017)

Ive been pretty weak on ideas lately. Anyone been writing recently?


----------



## kylendm (Jan 5, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## avinu (Jul 11, 2018)

Necro bump. Love the thread idea. I will try and submit some gp files soon. In serious need of critiques and advice.


----------



## tender_insanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Well, here's one (in GP7 format)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/csp3qif8tliw9bk/ReAxis Song 2.gp?dl=0

And the recorded version which is slightly different in some sections
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fc8tv27arrg2wtf/ReAxis Song 2.mp3?dl=0


----------

